# Can somebody please tell me what kind of dog I have?



## justinmiles (Jun 20, 2011)

She weighs 4.8 lbs... I don't know how old she is.


----------



## pomergranate (Jun 20, 2011)

my best advice would be to take her to a vet to see how old she is she may be due for some shots. and you can get a dna test at petco but its kind of spendy i would check with your vet and get his best guess. my best guess some pit, some sort of hound, maybe lab. thats assuming shes still young and coming from someone who is not a proffesional i only worked at petco for a year in grooming.


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 17, 2011)

hmmm.. sounds a labrador.  but im sure about it..


----------



## justinmiles (Jun 20, 2011)

So I'm guessing she is going to be a big dog?


----------



## PomeranianLovers (Jun 20, 2011)

Your local vet may be able to estimate the age. Possibly Pitbull or Labrador? Maybe a mix?


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

me too. she also looks realllyy young. like 4, 5 weeks old young. and cute as a button! (a lot of BYB's will breed what they call "red nose pit bulls" so I wouldn't be surprised if she's all pit bull. and "red nose" is just the nose color, not a 'breed type'. as a lot of uninformed people might try to tell you otherwise, lol)

courtesy of the interwebs. a red APBT puppy.


----------



## Lucy B (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, I agree with the other posts I see quite a lot of pitbull. I would bring her to the vet for an age estimate as she looks quite young


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like a pit to me as well. Cutie! Do get her to the vet.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like a slightly underweight mutt to me. She might be a pit bull, or a mix of it.


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 17, 2011)

mixed Pitbull and Lab..


----------



## BarceLona11 (Jun 1, 2011)

I definitely have no idea, but let us know when you know!


----------

